# 144hz TN besser als IPS



## DrHDready (11. September 2017)

Hallo.
Ich war vor kurzem bei einem Freund der sich einen neuen Monitor geholt hat(Acer XF240H).
Ich war so begeistert von dem Bild das ich unbedingt auch einen neuen wollte.
Mein Monitor(LG 24MP47HQ-P) habe ich erst letzes Jahr erstanden.
Als ich mich mit dem Thema befasst habe, stellte ich fest das meiner ja mit den IPS Panel eigentlich zu den so hoch gelobten Monitoren zählt was der Acer ja nicht hat.
Kann es sein das mein Monitor nur falsch kalibriert ist oder ist ein gutes TN Panel doch schon besser als ein günstiges IPS?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalle82 (11. September 2017)

DrHDready schrieb:


> Kann es sein das mein Monitor nur falsch kalibriert ist oder ist ein gutes TN Panel doch schon besser als ein günstiges IPS?



Was die reine Bildqualität angeht kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, IPS ist TN bei Schwarzwert, Farbdarstellung und Blickwinkelstabilität überlegen. Aber gerade beim Kalibrieren kann man sehr viel falsch machen. Vielleicht solltest dich in das Thema etwas einlesen und deinen Monitor vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## CSOger (11. September 2017)

Kam die Begeisterung von dem "Bild" durch die 144 Hz + FreeSync?
Das könnte ich auf jeden Fall nachvollziehen.


----------



## DrHDready (11. September 2017)

Ich denke es war eher der Kontrast.Habe jetzt auch nicht soviel gesehen am Monitor.Das meiste war von JA2.Ist ja nicht gerade das Referenzgame aber die Pixel sahen echt verdammt gut aus.Vorallem war ich beeindruckt so ein altes Spiel in neuem Glanz zu sehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. September 2017)

Grundsätzlich: tendentiell (!) ist ein IPS-Panel einem TN-Panel in den schon genannten Gebieten überlegen, es gibt aber auch sehr gute TN-Panels und sehr schlechte IPS-Panels. Es wäre falsch zu sagen, dass ein IPS-Panel immer besser ist, als ein TN-Panel. Rein von den Vor- und Nachteilen der Paneltypen abgeleitet kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es ein günstges TN-Panel gibt, welches in der Farbqualität mit einem günstigen IPS-Panel mithalten kann. Wenn, dann muss das TN-Panel schon gut sein. Man muss zur Fairness aber auch sagen, dass die TN-Panels in den letzten Jahren nochmal deutlich zugelegt haben, was die Bildqualität anbelangt. Ich saß schon vor TN-Panels, die ein wirklich gutes Bild hatten, welches mein IPS-Panel zuhause auch nicht merklich besser darstellen hätte können - zumindest ohne direkten Vergleich.
IPS-Panels waren seit jeher zusammen mit den VA-Panels die Wahl für Grafikermonitore, da - wenn das Panel eine hohe Qualität hat und ganz wichtig: *wenn richtig kalibriert* - die Farbechtheit und Blickwinkelabhängigkeit deutlich besser ist, als die eines jeden TN-Panels. Die Regel kann man so aber erst mal nur mit teuren Grafikermonitoren aufstellen, die so oder so mehrere Tausend Euros kosten. In den letzten 5 Jahren kamen IPS- und VA-Panel auch in der Mittelklasse an, sodass es hier und da auch anständige Monitore für Hobbygrafiker in niedrigeren Preisgefilden zu kaufen gibt - z.B. den vielzitierten Dell U2515H, auf dem auch ich gerade schreibe.
Es ist halt wie so häufig: den besten Monitor gibt es nicht, sonst würden den ja alle nutzen. Ein Gerät, was alles perfekt kann, gibt es eben nicht - und schon gar nicht für niedrige Preise. Daher müssen zwangsläufig irgendwo Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Wenn dir die Bildwiederholfrequenz oder aktive Synchronisation wichtiger sind, als eine möglichst gute Farbdarstellung, dann ist ein hochtaktendes TN-Panel mit Freesync/ G-Sync deutlich besser, als ein Monitor mit gutem VA-/IPS-Panel und "nur" 60 Hz.
Des Weiteren muss gesagt werden, dass ein perfekt reines Bild für das menschliche Auge nicht mal zwangsläufig so ansprechend aussieht. Ein überzeichnetes und stärker kontrastieres Bild sieht häufig schöner aus, da es lebhafter wirkt und stärker leuchtet. Es ist so, wie bei Kopfhörern: es machen nicht zwangsläufig die am meisten Spaß, die jedes Lied möglichst klinisch rein wiedergeben. Für Grafiker wären solche überzeichneten Bilder nix, aber für Spiele - warum nicht? Hierbei musst du dich wieder fragen, was dir an einem Monitor wichtig ist und welche Bildqualität dein Monitor eigentlich überhaupt haben muss.
Wenn dich das Bild bei deinem Freund überzeugt hat, dann ist das eigentlich schon die eindeutigste Rückmeldung, die du haben kannst. Wenn es bei dir nicht drauf ankommt, dass jede Farbe möglichst genau wieder gegeben wird und die subjektive Bildqualität im Vordergrund steht, dann wäre für dich ein Monitor wie der seine - TN-Panel, hohe Panelfrequenz - die richtige Wahl.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. September 2017)

DrHDready schrieb:


> Ich denke es war eher der Kontrast.


Kan ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Mein 22 Zöller LG IPS putzt den alten 22 Zöller Asus (sehr guter TN) in allen Bereichen weg, besonders im Schwarzwert und in der Farbdarstellung.



DrHDready schrieb:


> aber die Pixel sahen echt verdammt gut aus.


Ich glaube nicht, daß Du mit bloßem Auge Pixel sehen kannst aus normalem Betrachtungsabstand.

Das einzige, was besser aussehen dürfte, sind Bewegungen (höhere Bildwiederholfrequenz, Freesync).

Ansonsten siehe *#5.*


----------



## DrHDready (11. September 2017)

Mit Pixel meinte ich die Pixeloptik von dem Spiel und natürlich nicht jeden Pixel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrHDready (11. September 2017)

Es waren auch nicht unbedingt die Farben die so Perfekt waren, wie hier so oft erwähnt wird.Das Bild hatte irgendwie auch mehr tiefe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (11. September 2017)

TheWalle82 schrieb:


> IPS ist TN bei Schwarzwert, ... überlegen.


Kontrast und Schwarzwert sind bei beiden fast gleich schlecht und da es bei IPS mehr in Richtung glitzergrau geht könnte ihn das gestört haben.
Wenn das wirklich wichtig ist sollte man ein VA Panel nehmen aber dann muss man Abstriche bei der Reaktionszeit machen (leichtes Schlieren).


----------



## TheWalle82 (11. September 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Kontrast und Schwarzwert sind bei beiden fast gleich schlecht,



Falsch


----------



## 0ssi (11. September 2017)

Schau dir auf Prad und TFT Central die Kontrastwerte nach Kalibrierung an. Meist TN 1000:1, IPS 1100:1 und VA 3000:1


----------



## TheWalle82 (11. September 2017)

1. Du sagst es schon selbst "meistens" , das is halt nicht immer 
2. Das stimmt nur wenn ich mich vor einem kleinen Monitor perfekt positioniere, schon eine leichte Neigung sorgt dafür das der TN gegen das IPS abstinkt. Bzw bei nem großen Monitor ich sag mal über 27" hat  man diese schrägen Blickwinkel immer.
3.Manchmal ist selbst sehen und unterscheiden mehr wert wie alle Messwerte.

So und bevor noch ein Thread mit einer nutzlosen Endlosdisskusion mit dir endet bin ich mal raus


----------



## 0ssi (11. September 2017)

Eigentlich ist es immer so also IPS kommt technisch bedingt nie über 1100:1 und somit bleibt schwarz immer nur dunkelgrau.
Die Neueren von AUO sind diesbezüglich sogar schlechter als früher. Aber bei allen Paneltypen, hier einige aktuelle Modelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrHDready (11. September 2017)

Also an sich hab ich am Bild vom LG auch wirklich nichts auszusetzen.Einzig beim Lesen wirds ein bißchen anstrengend nach ner weile.Dennoch könnt ich schwören das beim Acer das Bild besser war.Hab ja auch völlig uneingenommen drauf geschaut und gedacht "Krasses Bild, brauch ich auch"
Die 144hz würden mich natürlich auch reizen und ich war ziemlich entschlossen mir Den Monitor oder den Acer XB 241h wegen G Sync zu holen.
Wenn ich das allerdings alles hier so lese bin ich mir wirklich unsicher, weil schlechteres Bild nur wegen 144hz zu haben🤔?




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. September 2017)

TheWalle82 schrieb:


> 3.Manchmal ist selbst sehen und unterscheiden mehr wert wie alle Messwerte.



Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen IPS sieht was SW angeht trotzdem ganzes stück besser als TN aus.
Aber es gibt auch VAs trotz 2500:1 die Schwarz darstellen als wärs nen TN.

Also viel auf Messwerte kann man auch nicht geben.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. September 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es immer so also IPS kommt technisch bedingt nie über 1100:1 und somit bleibt schwarz immer nur dunkelgrau.
> Die Neueren von AUO sind diesbezüglich sogar schlechter als früher. Aber bei allen Paneltypen, hier einige aktuelle Modelle:
> 
> 
> ...



Unter regulären Bedingungen - Zimmerbeleuchtung, womöglich sogar indirekter oder direkter Sonneneinstrahlung - sinkt der Kontrast so oder so auf ein paar Hundert zu eins, im Worst-Case wenige Duzend zu eins ab. Ob man nun 1000:1 oder 1.000.000:1 auf dem Karton stehen hat.
Die eigentliche Helligkeit spielt dann eine viel wichtigere Rolle.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## 0ssi (12. September 2017)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Helligkeit spielt dann eine viel wichtigere Rolle.


Kalibriert wird glaube auf 120cd/m² also für dunkle Umgebung und eigentlich bräuchte jeder Monitor einen Lichtsensor
damit die Leuchtkraft dynamisch zur Raumhelligkeit geregelt wird aber auf so etwas achten 90% der Käufer leider nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. September 2017)

Ein 144hz TN Panel macht schon Eindruck wenn man ein richtig gutes Panel erwischt hat. Von daher kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. Btw. Ich finde den acerxb270hu trotz ips Display unscharf. Nur wenn man bei Spielen an der Schärfe dreht sieht das annähernd gut aus. Um ein gutes Bild zu bekommen dauert das leider immer. Bei TN wäre das allerdings noch schlimmer


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. September 2017)

Der XB270 und271 haben auch ein mieses coating deshalb so "unscharf" versuchs mit dem Agon AG271QG der ist deutlich schärfer so wie es auch sein muss für WQHD..
Asus PG  und MG reie bis auf den PG34 ist da noch schlimmer als Acer.

Das hat nix mit IPS oder TN zu tuhen.


----------



## DrHDready (13. September 2017)

Konnte es jetzt doch nicht lassen und habe mir den XB241 geholt.Und was soll ich sagen.Bild sieht Spitze aus, besser als auf meinem IPS wie ich finde und natürlich durch die 144hz und G Sync auch ein super Gefühl.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. September 2017)

So soll es sein. Viel Spaß damit!
gRU?; cAPS


----------

